# Meine Laco/Miyota Movement



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely the best watch I've owned in a while! regardless of price! Thanks Peter, Erich, and company! and Thanks WUS!

Though I like the old-style closed end aviator strap witht he brass colored rivets, I put mine on a 20mm Dimodell Jumbo strap. The thick ends of the strap mate well with the thick lugs of the case. This one is a honey brown, but they make a black and dark brown one too. I think the dark brown will look really good.

I've mentioned it a number of times and I will mention it again. i think the case work of this model with the brushed finish is fantastic. I'm super picky when it comes to brushed finishes, especially when it is new from the factory,and I will say that the brushing on this case is 100% perfect.

I didn't like the crown in its screw-down version on the auto movmement watches. But on this watch, It is non screw down and the shape and texture enhance the ability to wind the watch, even if it is on the wrist.

The dial on my watch is no-logo, no word print. The hands are the standard matte black. It hink the dial printing is fantastic. The color of the indicies and numbers on the matte black dial have a sort of vintage quality. The black hands are pererct in styling and do not suffer from "short-hand syndrone." They reach out to touch the indices perfectly, especially the minute hand.

Regarding the movement...only gripe is no hacking. My watch does not suffer from any major stuttering effect of the second hand.

And here's my observation of owning this watch for the past few weeks:

The accuracy is absolutely spot on. +/- ZERO. "0"

This is truly impressive. Great job Laco!!!!!


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice!

Is this the regular miyota B or limited verion or something else? Just wondering because mine has the Laco by lacher logo on it. I like it either way but I'm just curious. It's definitely a great watch, I find myself wearing it a lot. :-!


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

It's has the Tuifly dial with no logo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

And a very intersting letter opener you have!
I like the ostrich skinned handle. And those two studs, just like on a Flieger strap!!!!

Maybe the Mods will allow a pic?


----------

